# ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festival vom 21.-23.August 2015 – 3 Tage volles Programm



## bobike (9. April 2015)

*Specialized Bike Days beim ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festival – 3 Tage volles Programm*

Diesmal wird es richtig voll um den Harkortberg in Wetter (Ruhr)! Das 12. ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festival überrascht in diesem Jahr mit einem neuen Highlight. Die Veranstalter RSC Tretlager Ruhr e.V. und MBC Bochum e.V. kooperieren erstmals mit dem Kalifornischen Radhersteller Specialized, der im Rahmen des ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festivals seine* Specialized Bike Days* ausrichten wird.

Damit verlängert sich das Festival um einen weiteren Veranstaltungstag und beginnt schon am Freitag, den 21. August 2015. Ein 500 Quadratmeter großer Showroom, sowie über 1.500 Quadratmeter Testbike-Area zeigen den Besuchern auf dem Festival-Gelände über drei Tage brandaktuelle Specialized Bikes und Produkte aus den Bereichen XC-, All-Mountain- und Downhill, sowie Rennrad, Cyclo Cross und Triathlon. Wer sich sein Wunschbike im Showroom ausgesucht hat, kann es sich gleich anpassen lassen und auf den Strecken rund um den Harkortberg ausgiebig testen. Auch geführte Touren werden mit den rund 150 Testbikes angeboten.

Das ganze Wochenende Specialized-Bikes testen, *ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon* am Samstag, *Deutschland-Cup* und *NRW-Cup*, sowie *Schüler-Rennen* am Sonntag - ein ganzes Wochenende Biken bis die Beine brennen! Mit dem gewohnten Service drumherum, Catering, Kinderprogramm und vielem mehr, bleiben da wohl keine Wünsche mehr offen!


Also: vom *21. - 23. August 2015* geht es nach Wetter (Ruhr) – da gibt es keine Alternative!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. April 2015)

Freue mich schon sehr auf das Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liqido (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann man da auch als (wirklicher) Amateur mitfahren?
Komme aus der Gegend und fahre jetzt seit 2 Wochen MTB (Vorher Trekking).
Müsste trainieren, aber würde denken, dass ich die 30 km schon packen könnte ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juni 2015)

super Sache. Freue mich auf die neuen Streckenabschnitte der NRW Cup Lizenz-Strecke.


----------



## derkleini (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseit's, hallo liqido,
die 30er Runde ist konditionell und fahrtechnisch auch nicht gerade leicht. Aber wenn man es locker angeht, sollte sie von 
jedem,  der regelmässig radelt,  zu schaffen sein. Wenn es mal etwas zu trailig wird, kann ja auch mal ein paar Meter geschoben werden. Also, anmelden!!!!
An alle, die schon mal dabei waren. Die frohe Kunde, das wiederum (bei Kurz- und Mittelstrecke) einige neue, herrlich flowig zu fahrende Trails dazugekommen sind.
Unser motiviertes Steckenbauteam freut sich schon jetzt auf eure verzückten Gesichter.


----------



## xysiu33 (11. August 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

für diese (immer) sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, die herrlichen Trails und ganze Marathon-Runde, finde ich vieeeel zu wenig Feedback hier im Forum.

Ich kann nur jedem MTBiker - vor allem aus dem Pott - diese Veranstaltung ans Herz legen. Aktives Mitfahren beim Marathon so wie so.

Dieser Termin gehört zu den Highlights der Saison. Jeder, der unser Revier nicht so gut kennt, aber in Wetter schon mal mitgefahren ist, war von der Strecke und Organisation mehr als begeistert. Vor paar Jahren ist sie anspruchsvoller geworden aber das ist auch nicht schlimm. 

Also Leute: meldet euch an und kommt zur Ruhrstadt - ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. Die Trails sind einfach klasse und ich wette mit euch,
so ein Marathon habt ihr bestimmt nicht erwartet. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Sundern, Willingen oder Plettenberg. Trails & Fun ohne Ende.

Bis Samstag, den 22. August.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (12. August 2015)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Ruhrbikefestival ist mit Neustadt der spaßigste Marathon, den ich kenne. Und was man nicht erwartet sind die 1800hm auf gerade mal 50km. Das ist mein Marathon mit Krampfgarantie


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2015)

ja, den marathon kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## Kraxler23 (16. August 2015)

Gerade noch mitbekommen und angemeldet! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Twenty-1 (17. August 2015)

Ich kann leider verletzungsbedingt nicht mitfahren und gebe daher meinen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke (ca. 32 km) ab. 
Statt des Startgeldes soll der-/diejenige, der/die den Startplatz haben möchte, einen Betrag in selbstgewählter Höhe z.B. an Wings for Life oder die Deutsche Krebshilfe spenden! Bei Fragen oder Interesse einfache eine kurze Nachricht schreiben!


----------



## indian66 (21. August 2015)

Leider gibt es dieses Jahr keine Endurowertung.
Sehr schade, vor allem da ich diese Info erst gestern auf Anfrage bekommen habe...
Egal, fahre ich halt unter_ ferner liefen_ mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (22. August 2015)

Super Veranstaltung war das heute wieder. Die Marathon Strecken zählen für mich zu den besten aber auch anspruchsvollsten in NRW.
Einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist für mich jedes Jahr die Startphase, bei der es zu übertriebenen rückstaus kommt. Hier besteht noch dringend handlungsbedarf


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2015)

der start ist das eine, aber viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man für 30 € nur wasser im ziel bekommt!

wenn gespart werden soll, dann lieber die verpflegungsstellen besser organisieren.
das problem sieht man aber bei fast allen marathons. es werden zig bananen und riegel, sowie getränke vorbereitet, die nachher nur noch in den müll wandern können.

was auch nicht so toll ist, wenn verdreckte trinkflaschen zum befüllen in den behalter getunkt werden, anstatt diese mit einem messbecher zu befüllen.


zur strecke muss man wohl nichts sagen, einfach klasse!


----------



## Leon96 (23. August 2015)

Das mit der Startphase ist definitiv ein Grund dort nicht mehr zu fahren.
Außerdem finde ich sollte man generell das Starterfeld begrenzen und zusätzlich Kurz/Langstrecke getrennt starten.
Gerade eben weil der erste Anstieg sehr kurz ist und absolut nicht entzerrt, zum anderen eben weil es so viele Trails gibt die Stau verursachen.

Auf der Strecke könnte man echt so richtig Spaß haben.
Erst recht wenn man fahrtechnisch etwas fitter ist.
Aber ich hatte auf der Kurzstrecke nur einen einzigen Abschnitt wo ich wirklich laufen lassen konnte.... (bis ich fast jemanden umgefahren hätte der mitten im Steilstück seelenruhig auf der Ideallinie stand)
Sonst immer nur Stau. Und wenn man mal vermeintlich 20 Sekunden freie Fahrt hatte so war man nach 50 Metern trotzdem schon wieder aufgelaufen.


----------



## b8kerman (23. August 2015)

Der Spaß beim Fahren fängt erst auf der Langstrecke an, wenn die Kurzstreckler abgebogen sind hat man absolut freie Fahrt und trifft nur hin und wieder ein paar Mitfahrer ohne das es stört. Deshalb kann ich nur die Langstrecke empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2015)

Oh...sind die Kurzstreckler jetzt an Allem Schuld??


----------



## Leon96 (23. August 2015)

Sagt ja keiner. Nur die Starterzahl ist für die Strecke einfach viel zu groß.
Oder man müsste halt getrennt mit 30 Minuten Abstand starten und dann vielleicht sogar noch in Blöcken.

So ein großes Feld mag auf Bolzstrecken wie Hellental oder so gut funktionieren, aber nicht hier.

Ich stand recht weit hinten (bzw eigentlich nicht, aber es haben sich ja noch x-hundert Leute seitlich von rechts beim Start reingequetscht), und hab nach 12 Kilometern teilweise bergauf noch geschoben weil nix mehr ging. Bergab teilweise ähnlich.
Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren finde ich.

(Auf Strava kann man zum Beispiel die Zeitgrafiken vergleichen, und laut dieser habe ich gegenüber Leuten, die am Ende *zeitgleich* mit mir am Ziel waren aber vorne gestartet sind allein am ersten Anstieg etwa 6 Minuten verloren! Einfach weil wir da wie die blöden Standen und alles verstopft war. Die anderen Anstiege und Trails jetzt nichtmal nicht mitgerechnet. Da komm ich unterm Strich bestimmt auf 15 Minuten)
Und unterm Strich von der Platzierung 110 statt irgendwo um 60-70.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, als ich da die gestauten 300 Leute vor mir gesehen habe als es in den Wald ging, das ist so der Moment, wo ich dann einfach keine Lust mehr habe. Vor allem wenn man weiß, dass der Veranstalter alles getan hat damit es dazu kommt 



b8kerman schrieb:


> Der Spaß beim Fahren fängt erst auf der Langstrecke an, wenn die Kurzstreckler abgebogen sind hat man absolut freie Fahrt und trifft nur hin und wieder ein paar Mitfahrer ohne das es stört. Deshalb kann ich nur die Langstrecke empfehlen.


Wenn ich nochmal fahren sollte, dann nur die "Lang"strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2015)

Ich denke mal der Veranstalter muss mit dem haushalten was er "bekommt", sprich: für solch eine Veranstaltung bedarf es ja furchtbar viele Freigaben und Genehmigungen....sowohl von Stadt- als auch von Grundbesitzerseite. Und es ist halt nicht wie im Sauerland, wo man direkt nach dem Start einen endlosen Berg ansteuern kann....aber ggf wäre es dann doch sinnvoll, in kleineren Blöcken starten zu lassen....und die Hobbyfahrer ( so wie ich einer bin ) dann wieder am Schluss....dann sollte es keinerlei Reibereien geben.

Es war wieder mal eine besondere Erfahrung in Wetter......und freue mich auf's nächste Jahr.....dann  hoffentlich mit etwas weniger Gewicht und etwas mehr Training vorher.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2015)

ja, die genehmigungen sind wohl besonders in wetter ein problem.

ich wüsste auch nicht wie man den start in blöcken, oder erst lang- und dann kurzstrecke durchführen sollte, ohne die umliegenden straßen länger zu blockieren. 15 minuten werden nicht reichen, damit die schnellen der kurzstrecke nicht in den stau der langsameren auf der langstrecke treffen.
wäre der start unten, könnte man erst ein stück flache straße und dann den berg hinauf fahren.

bei start auf dem harkortberg gabs es glaube ich nicht so große probleme mit verstopfungen, aber wenn das halt wegen baustellen usw. nicht möglich ist, muss man sich halt mit dem abfinden was man bekommt.


----------



## Masberg (24. August 2015)

kann mir bitte jemand den gps Track mal zusenden (gerne per PN). Meine Daten sind leider futsch. Besten Dank....


----------



## PirateW (24. August 2015)

Masberg schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den gps Track mal zusenden (gerne per PN). Meine Daten sind leider futsch. Besten Dank....



Und wie in jedem Jahr die eindringliche Bitte, die Gps-Tracks weder zu veröffentlichen, noch sie zum Nachfahren zu nutzen, da viele Teilstücke nur für diesen Tag der breiten Massen fürs Rennen genehmigt wurden. Danke schön 

Zur Startphase. Jap, als es noch vom Harkortberg los ging, ergaben sich die Staus zwar auch meist im ersten Trail, aber das traf dann meist nur die langsameren des Starterfeldes, die schnellen waren da in der Regel schon durch, da sich das Feld nach Wetter rauf die Strasse schon ziemlich entzerren konnte.


----------



## rener (24. August 2015)

Wenn du hinten startest kannst du noch so schnell sein, da stehst du trotzdem .Als es die Straße rüber ging fuhr ich an etlichen autos vorbei, am Übergang angekommen hieß es halt.dann stand ich 3 min. und die streckenposten meinten:"die schnellen sind ja schon durch, bei euch geht es ja um nichts".und "jetzt könnt ihr euch ja ausruhen".das geht gar nicht
Marathon RENNEN!!!!
ANSONSTEN IMMER EINE SCHÖNE VERANSTALTUNG..


----------



## Leon96 (24. August 2015)

Ganz genau so ist es....

Ich würde langsamere korrigieren durch; "alle die nach den ersten 100 kamen..."
Wie gesagt, Strecke hat theoretisch so viel Potential, aber in Zukunft definitiv ohne mich...

Ich habe auf Strava mal ein paar Zeitverläufe von anderen Fahrern gegen mich gestellt.
Da gab es x Leute, die zwischendurch auf der Kurzstrecke mehr als 10!!! Minuten vor mir waren und die ich dann gegen Ende trotzdem noch kassiert habe. Gegen diese Leute habe ich am ersten Stau etwa 6 Minuten kassiert. Und das kann es doch einfach nicht sein. Startposition hin oder her...


----------



## Masberg (24. August 2015)

PirateW schrieb:


> Und wie in jedem Jahr die eindringliche Bitte, die Gps-Tracks weder zu veröffentlichen, noch sie zum Nachfahren zu nutzen, da viele Teilstücke nur für diesen Tag der breiten Massen fürs Rennen genehmigt wurden. Danke schön



Gerne - werde mich auch dran halten  

Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, dass mir der Track fehlt, weil meine Aufzeichnung leider nicht funktionierte. Meine private, nicht für Veröffentlichung gedachte Tracksammlung für dieses Jahr ist nun leider unvollständig und meine Jahresstatisitik im Eimer....

Ich veröffentliche grundsätzlich keine Tracks im Netz und bin auch sehr zurückhaltend, was deren Weitergabe angeht. Wenn du aber mal die einschlägigen Seiten durchforstest, findest du eh von jedem Marathon eines Jahres den Track zum download. Ich frage hier halt nur nett. In 3 Wochen steht's eh online - ich hätte ihn halt nur gerne früher, auch weil es so schön war. 

Danke


----------



## xr-fido (24. August 2015)

Die Gegebenheiten in Wetter (Ruhr) lassen nur zwei Möglichkeiten zu: Entweder auf der Straße ballern oder auf Singletrails fahren. Breite Waldautobahnen gibt es bei uns nicht!
Wie im letzten Jahr konnten wir aus genehmigungstechnischen Gründen nicht vom Harkortberg starten, sondern mussten erneut auf die Sportanlage des hiesigen Gymnasiums ausweichen. Das hat uns selber nicht gefallen, war aber nicht zu ändern.
In der Vergangenheit ist es bei jedem Marathon dazu gekommen, dass die langsameren oder technisch nicht so versierten Fahrer irgendwann in den Trails im Stau steckten oder diesen verursachten.
Dies ließe sich nur ändern, wenn wir entweder kilometerlang über die Straßen fahren würden (was aber wahrscheinlich auch kaum einer möchte) oder wir verteilt auf mehrere Blöcke in entsprechend großen Zeitabständen starten könnten. Dies scheidet aber aus zahlreichen Gründen aus: Zum Einen liegt das an der Anzahl der eingesetzten Helfer: Sowohl die Streckenposten als auch die Polizeibeamten sind im Anfangsbereich des Rennens in Doppelbesetzungen. Das heißt, sie wechseln, nachdem das komplette Feld sie passiert hat, auf andere Posten. Hierdurch liegt bei uns die Anzahl der Streckenposten bei da. 45 Personen, die rd. 60 Posten besetzen. Am Samstag waren 20 Polizeibeamte und rd. 24 Rettungssanitäter im Einsatz. Würden wir in Böcken und mit "besseren" Zeitabständen starten, müssten wir die Anzahl der Helfer drastisch erhöhen. 
Zum Anderen müssten wir die Straßen erheblich länger sperren, was eine größere Beeinträchtigung für die Bürger dieser Stadt darstellen würde. Im letzten Jahr führte dies zu einem Schild mit der Aufschrift "Ruhrbike - Nein danke". 
Wie schon in der Vergangenheit haben wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder versucht, das Renngeschehen (mit Ausnahme der Mitteldistanz) nach drei Stunden soweit von den Straßen zu bekommen, dass der Verkehr danach wieder störungsfrei laufen kann. Eine Ausweitung dieser "Stresszeit" können und wollen wir nicht verantworten.
Ebenso werden wir keine Reduzierung der Teilnehmerzahl vornehmen. Es ist bei uns schon so gewesen, dass die Langsameren -und mögen sie fahrtechnisch noch so versiert sein- im Stau stehen. Wer das nicht möchte und lieber auf schöne Singletrails verzichtet, der muss ja auch nicht bei uns starten.

Was wir eindeutig am Wochenende verbockt haben, war die Sache mit der Zielverpflegung. Die ist leider aus einem Versehen am Morgen auf den LKW geladen worden, die die Verpflegungspunkte angefahren hat. Leider ist die Fehler zu spät entdeckt worden, so dass ein Rücktransport nicht mehr möglich war. Das war komplett anders geplant und wir entschuldigen uns dafür bei Euch.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. August 2015)

Erwähnen und grüssen möchte ich in dem Zusammenhang noch die beiden Streckenposten-Mädels unten im Blumental. Ich fuhr hinten...ganz weit hinten....und da ich mich nach der ersten Verpflegung im Wald bei Albringhausen auch noch verfahren habe ( erfreulicherweise nicht alleine ) und mangels Beschilderung erstmal Richtung Hax hochgefahren bin, um dann wieder alles runter zu fahren um Richtung Hof Sackern zu gelangen......ganz ganz weit hinten....manche STreckenposten waren garnicht mehr da....aber die beiden Mädels gaben noch alles und feuerten mich/uns an als wenn wir die Führenden wären.....grosses Lob......natürlich an *alle* die solch eine Veranstaltung erst möglich machen. Und danke nochmal für das letzte Wasser am Dorfplatz Vormarstein...obwohl auch dort schon abgebaut war...und danke dem Fahrer der mir dort noch den Inhalt seiner Flasche spendete.....es half mir auch psychisch weiter!!! ..habe ich schon erwähnt das ich ganz ganz weit hinten fuhr?!?!?! Also....so richtig hinterher.....

*ABER:*

ins Ziel gekommen !!!!!


----------



## zett78 (24. August 2015)

Strecke war toll
Verpflegung brauche ich nicht , weil Selbstverpfleger (blöd nur, wenn die Helfer kreuz und quer durch die Verpflegungszone laufen, anstatt nur von einer Seite zu bedienen)
Start na ja
Preis nicht angemessen
Leider einmal mit einer Gruppe verfahren, selber schuld

War dieses Jahr schon zu Marathons in Malmedy und Houffalize,  die können alles, aber wirklich alles besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler23 (24. August 2015)

Dann das nächste mal daheim bleiben. Strecke war wirklich der hit! Schön so was in der Region zu haben. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2015)

@zett78 

warst die ganze zeit 2 bis 3 minuten vor mir.
bist allerdings auch weiter vorne gestartet und musstest anscheinend nicht so lange beim ersten trail warten.


----------



## Leon96 (24. August 2015)

Werde nächstes Jahr auch daheim bleiben. Aber 2017 wieder!
Aber es ist einfach zu schade um die eigentlich geniale Strecke.

Noch was zum Preis:
Natürlich ist das angemessen. Wenn man sich den Aufwand angeschaut hat der an Streckenposten/Polizei in Vergleich zu anderen Marathons betrieben wurde ist das einfach nicht vergleichbar. Und das kostet natürlich auch. Die Polizei steht da für die Verkehrsordnung bestimmt nicht einfach aus Langeweile und für nen Kaffee.
Und wenn es 600 Leute dann auch bezahlen ist das schon völlig legitim.

@xr-fido 
Ich kenne mich jetzt in der Gegend natürlich nicht wirklich aus.
Aber beim Marathon in Nordenau ist es zum Beispiel so, dass vor der eigentlichen Strecke eine "Einführungsrunde" von glaube ich 7-8 Kilometern zur Entzerrung gefahren wird. Ist das von der Lage her überhaupt keine Option spricht nicht umsetzbar?

Und noch ein kleiner Vorschlag:
Auf dem Ascheplatz hattet ihr den Rasen von der Bahn ja am Startbogen mit Flatterband getrennt gehabt glaube ich. Macht das Stück nächstes Jahr einfach nochmal 30-40 Meter länger falls der Start dort wieder erfolgen sollte! 
Es war für viele einfach zu verlockend quer über den Platz zu fahren und sich dann daneben zu stellen und mit dem Start fließend reinzuqetschen.
Mir war das zu dreist und ich hab mich schön angestellt. Schön blöd wie sich gezeigt hat. 
Obwohl ich knapp 40 Minuten vorm Start da war stand ich mehr oder weniger trotzdem fast ganz hinten.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Auf dem Ascheplatz hattet ihr den Rasen von der Bahn ja am Startbogen mit Flatterband getrennt gehabt glaube ich. Macht das Stück nächstes Jahr einfach nochmal 30-40 Meter länger falls der Start dort wieder erfolgen sollte!
> Es war für viele einfach zu verlockend quer über den Platz zu fahren und sich dann daneben zu stellen und mit dem Start fließend reinzuqetschen.
> Mir war das zu dreist und ich hab mich schön angestellt. Schön blöd wie sich gezeigt hat.
> Obwohl ich knapp 40 Minuten vorm Start da war stand ich mehr oder weniger trotzdem fast ganz hinten.



ar... 

ich fand das gut so mit dem flatterband. 30 sekunden vor dem start einreihen und los.
wäre ich nur die kurze gefahren, hätte ich am start richtig gas gemacht. viel vom stau hätte ich dann nicht mitbekommen.
so musste ich dann halt etwas warten.

hat eigentlich irgendwer kontrolliert wer wo steht im startblock?
war leider erst ein paar minuten vor dem start auf dem platz und hab mir die beats um die ohren blasen lassen.


----------



## Leon96 (24. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ...erst ein paar minuten vor dem start auf dem platz und hab mir die beats um die ohren blasen lassen.



Ach deshalb bist du also so orientierungslos immer im Kreis gefahren bis es hieß: Noch eine Minute!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2015)

nur den puls etwas nach oben treiben.


----------



## Conway23 (28. August 2015)

Nach dem den vielen positiven Berichten wollte ich mir dieses Jahr beim Ruhrbike Festival an den Start gehen.
Die Anreise von über 200km habe ich dafür in Kauf genommen.
Zuerst einmal das positive. Viel Abwechslung auf dem Harkortberg im Zielbereich es gab immer etwas zu sehen was auch sicherlich an der Präsenz der Händler und von Specialized lag.
Humane Preise beim Essen und bei den Getränken.
Leider kann ich mich an vielen Dingen meiner Vorredner anschließen. Der Start ist wirklich eine Katastrophe. Ein Geschiebe und Gedränge seinesgleichen. 800 und mehr Starter auf einmal das geht einfach nicht. Unmöglich wenn diese Anzahl an Bikern auf die erste Engstelle zu fahren. Da helfen auch keine Durchsagen am Start von wegen langsam fahren usw.
Da hilft nur ein Zeitversetzter Start 30min wie bei vielen anderen Veranstaltungen auch. Das würden schon ausreichen. Es geht hier auch einfach um die Sicherheit der einzelnen Teilnehmer.
Und warum bekommen Lizenzfahrer und die Cupfahrer einen gesonderten Startbereich. Schließlich haben wir alle das gleiche bezahlt!!
Apropo Durchsage am Start, ok es wurde mehrmals hingewiesen wegen der Schiebepassage. Aber wie wäre es mal zu informieren wie die Veranstaltung abläuft. Gibt es getrennte Strecken kurz oder lang, oder eine gemeinsame. Ich stand am Start dachte mir so wo und wie muss ich eigentlich fahren.
Singeltrails hin oder her auch kam in den Genuss des Schiebens und Wartens usw. Weil einige meinen sie müssen den Weg blockieren. Das hat eigentlich nichts mit einem Marathon zu tun.
Noch ein Tip bitte die km Anzahl angeben wann die Verpflegungsstellen kommen. Welcher Fremde weiß schon wann, welcher Sportplatz kommt.
Über die Strecke kann ich nicht viel Sagen da ich recht früh durch tech. defekt aussteigen musste, aber das was ich gefahren bin war schon sehr schön.
Über einen getrennten Start/Zielbereich kann man diskutieren, allerdings wird es schon schwierig wenn man mit Familie anreist, die ja den Start auch mit ansehen möchte. Auto hin und her fahren Pendelbus usw. alles nicht optimal zumal im Ziel so gut wie überhaupt keine Parkplätze vorhanden sind. Dies wurde zwar auf der Homepage mitgeteilt aber es ist schon extrem dort.	
Der Startpreis von 30€ ist schon die absolute Obergrenze zumal für Kurz-und Mittelstrecke der gleich Preis gilt. Es geht auch vergleichbar günstiger bei bessere Organisation.
Schade das nicht einmal die Startnummer als Andenken behalten kann. Auch hier grenzt sich die Veranstaltung von anderen ab.
Sollten sich keine Änderungen bezüglich des Startbereichs geben, werde ich wohl nicht mehr an der Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. Dafür gibt es in dem Zeitraum einfach besser organisierte Termine


----------



## indian66 (31. August 2015)

Bin am Samstag an einigen Trails der Marathonstrecke vorbeigekommen und war verwundert dass da noch reichlich Trassierband rumhing.
Das muss nicht sein, finde ich. Macht keinen wirklich guten Eindruck im Wald. Wenn man den Weg markieren kann, kann man die Markierungen auch zeitnah wieder entfernen.
Ansonsten war es für mich eine Top Veranstaltung mit klasse Trails, vor allem die vor den Bachdurchquerungen  auf der Mitteldistanz


----------



## falk_91 (31. August 2015)

Hey indian66 könntest du bitte in einer persönlichen Nachtricht nochmal etwas konkreter werden damit wir wissen wo und es beseitigen können.
Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SE Racing (2. September 2015)

Es war meine erste und gleichzeitig letzte Teilnahme. Einige Dinge haben mich gestört, daher werde ich in Wetter nicht mehr starten. Das einzige Positive war die technisch anspruchsvolle (also für mich) Strecke. Für einen Marathon sehr untypisch.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2015)

vielleicht solltest du etwas konkreter werden.


----------



## SE Racing (2. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du etwas konkreter werden.


Bis auf 1-2 Dinge hat der Kollege Conway23 schon alles detailliert erwähnt.


----------



## derkleini (2. September 2015)

Und dann war da noch der berühmte Sack Reis in China!!


----------



## Hafenmeister (9. September 2015)

Mir hat die Veranstaltung gut gefallen bis auf das schieben an den ersten Engstellen. Es wäre toll wenn da noch eine Verbesserung gefunden wird.


----------



## PirateW (9. September 2015)

Conway23 schrieb:


> Und warum bekommen Lizenzfahrer und die Cupfahrer einen gesonderten Startbereich. Schließlich haben wir alle das gleiche bezahlt!!



Ähm, weil es in vielen Rennen einen Lizenzblock (dafür lösen viele auch eine Lizenz, die kostet im Übrigen) und in der Nutrixxion Trophy dafür sogar extra im Vorfeld ne Meldegebühr für die Gesamttrophy bezahlen und somit im vorderen Block starten können, hier gehts ja auch um Gesamtplätze?

Getrennten Start-Zielbereich hast Du bei einigen Rennen (direktes Beispiel Sundern-Hagen)

Gut, wenn die Familie nicht gut zu Fuss ist, und der Gatte ihnen keinen Spaziergang zumuten möchte, dann wird es in Wetter schwierig. Wenn dann noch nicht einmal der Pendelbus ausreicht, um den Komfort perfekt zu machen für 30 Euro Startgeld....da muss selbst ich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (12. September 2015)

Moin Festival Nachleser,

noch sieben Wochen....dann ist es wieder soweit...dann ist der 6.Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein am Samstag, den 31.10.2015 um 20 Uhr in Moers! Schau unter Fahrgemeinschaften!
Die Aktion lebt von Eurer trittkräftigen Unterstützung und Eurer Teilnahme!


----------



## xysiu33 (23. September 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

melde mich etwas spät, aber lieber später als gar nicht....

Da ich nicht zum 1. Mal in Wetter gestartet bin, kann ich diese Veranstaltung m.M.n. aus längerer Perspektive betrachten und soviel von meinem Senf dazu geben:

1. Strecke: wie immer sehr anspruchsvoll: technisch wie konditionell. Man kann es kaum glauben, dass auf so kurzem Stück im Ruhrpott,
so viele Höhenmetter gefahren werden müssen. Mir hat zwar die ältere Strecke mit weniger HM besser gefallen, weil einfach nicht so anstregend, aber die seit (glaube ich ) 3 Jahren anspruchsvollere Strecke sucht ihresgleichen. Weiter so !

2. Zum Start: dieses Jahr war es ja eine Besonderheit, dass nicht am Harkortberg gestartet wurde. Sonst entzerrt sich die Schlange schon
auf der 1. Steigung hinter der alten Ruhrbrücke. Wer von euch an anderen Marathons teilnimmt, wird feststellen, dass auch bei Blockstarts
wie z. B. in Willingen oder auch (ohne Blockstart ) in Sundern, am Anfang sehr oft zum Stau kommt. Für mich spielte es eine untergeordnete Rolle, ob ich am Anfang
2 min stehe oder nicht ( 6 waren es bei mir bestimmt nicht ). Wenn ich in Top 100 landen würde bzw. wollte und es aus diesem Grund nicht schaffen könnte, hätte mich es natürlich auch genervt. Vorschlag für den Veranstalter: sollte wieder dort gestartet werden, bitte nachbessern, soweit es geht.

3. Verpflegung: hier ebenfalls von mir eine Bitte, die ungefähre Distanz zu den Verpflegungsstationen anzugeben.
Ich hatte zusätzlich Pech, weil an der letzten (kleinen) Station, gab es kein Wasser mehr ! Wie in dem Witz in der Wüste: hast du was zum Trinken ? Ja, Getränke haben wir aber nur in Pulverform ! Leute ! Das geht gar nicht ! Hätte mir ein Helfer dahinter seine Pulle Wasser nicht geschenkt ( vielen Dank dafür ) wäre ich wahrscheinlich kollabiert. Angeblich war das ein kurzer Zustand von ca. 10 min. aber trotzdem.
Ich verlange keine Wunder und gekühltes Radler aber Wasser sollte immer genug vorhanden sein. Bitte merken und nachbessern.

4. Beschilderung: habe mich nicht verfahren ! Also alles super.

5. Streckenposten & Helfer: besten Dank für eure Unterstützung.

6. Startgeld: Nicht die teuerste Veranstaltung aber auch nicht ganz günstig. Da möchte man auch etwas mehr erwarten
trotzdem möchte ich nicht heulen. Woanders sind die Strecken bei weitem nicht so toll und man zahlt aber mehr.

7. Sonstiges: Es ist mir völlig klar, dass wenn es finanziell nicht geht, auch keine großen Geschenke gemacht werden können. Schade finde ich nur, dass man auch fürs Geld weder ein T-Shirt noch eine Tasse zum Andenken kaufen konnte.

ICH WÜNSCHE MIR - UND ALLEN ANDEREN MTB-BEGEISTERTEN AUCH - DASS DIESE VERANSTALUNG NÄCHSTES JAHR WIEDER AUF DEM RENNKALENDER STEHT !!!

Bitte bleibt standhaft und beschert uns 2016 wieder einen tollen Marathon-Tag in Wetter.


----------

